# CFX mask questions



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

If no one has any experience with these masks or the company, is there a direction that someone could point me in that might have the answers?


----------



## 8Trak (Oct 31, 2015)

I have not had any experience with CFX but have you talked to them about your concerns? For the price they want and who they've made masks for I'm sure they have dealt with those questions before. I did like the fact that the videos they have that show the flexibility and how they look seem high quality. I wish I could afford them...


----------



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

I actually have spoken with the company a few times and they do seem like a good company to do business with.
But, I am also looking for a more unbiased opinion on their products and I'm not sure how unbiased any company can be about
their own products if they want to stay in business.


----------



## 8Trak (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes, you do have a point there about trying to stay in business. Hopefully someone can offer their opinion of this company's products. Good luck! 
...and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tommy g (Oct 29, 2010)

probally the best in the industry......shattered fx has life time warranty you need it...immortal are good mask very thick but hot...... if you ever go to transworld you can see and try on all those companies plus some.. just my opinion from owning them


----------



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

8Trak said:


> Yes, you do have a point there about trying to stay in business. Hopefully someone can offer their opinion of this company's products. Good luck!
> ...and Happy Thanksgiving!


Thanks and happy belated Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

tommy g said:


> probally the best in the industry......shattered fx has life time warranty you need it...immortal are good mask very thick but hot...... if you ever go to transworld you can see and try on all those companies plus some.. just my opinion from owning them


That has been a dream of mine for several years. Some day I will make their, but it's always so hard to justify (2000$ Transworld VS 2000$ Halloween props).


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

$2,000 for trans world? When it was held in "Chicago', there was a fairly "clean" Green dumpster out back a few of us slept in.
I never got any "names" but then I didn't "get" anything else,either! hahahah!
My house is 2.5 hrs.from the old "Chicago" location.
I usually slept in my own bed,in the far corner of the dumpster.


----------



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> $2,000 for trans world? When it was held in "Chicago', there was a fairly "clean" Green dumpster out back a few of us slept in.
> I never got any "names" but then I didn't "get" anything else,either! hahahah!
> My house is 2.5 hrs.from the old "Chicago" location.
> I usually slept in my own bed,in the far corner of the dumpster.


I wish we lived that close, but we live on the west coast. When we started looking at what it would cost us just for the flight alone it was going to be around a $1000 and then with room and food it would easily be another $600. And that's not including any spending money for the convention itself. I know myself well enough to say that if I went to the greatest toy store in the world the chances of walking out without spending any money are very slim.


----------

